# Bill Maher returns to HBO Sept. 17



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Real Time with Bill Maher returns to HBO on Sept. 17th.
Cancel all appointments.
Put off your vacation
Disconnect your phone 
You'll want to make sure you're home without interruptions on that night at 10pm eastern time.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Thanks...I'll be sure to watch anything else BUT this repulsive program.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

crazywater said:


> Thanks...I'll be sure to watch anything else BUT this repulsive program.






crazywater said:


> Maybe its me but usually when I don't like a show I don't watch it incessantly and then go to online discussion forums in order to trash every bit of it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

If it is ever on a non premium channel, I may try it.


----------



## Clarkey (Dec 29, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> If it is ever on a non premium channel, I may try it.


Or, you could look for the torrent file the next day.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> Real Time with Bill Maher returns to HBO on Sept. 17th.
> Cancel all appointments.
> Put off your vacation
> Disconnect your phone
> You'll want to make sure you're home without interruptions on that night at 10pm eastern time.


That's cute. Are you visiting us from 1970? We have TiVos in this century. 

Even when we watch a show "live" we're sure to be 20 minutes behind real time in order to skip any commercials.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, I sure miss watching it live when I used to travel alot (free HBO in Hotels). Nowadays, I download it via torrent some days afterwards. Close, but just not the same.


----------



## hc130radio (Sep 16, 2004)

Glad i don't have HBO anymore - wife loved him, i hated him! Lol.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

netringer said:


> That's cute. Are you visiting us from 1970? We have TiVos in this century.
> 
> Even when we watch a show "live" we're sure to be 20 minutes behind real time in order to skip any commercials.


But HBO has no commercials to skip. And this is Bill Maher we're talking about. Nobody wants to wait even a minute later than they have to. This is why it's the one show you watch live. 
Did you know that there is no crime committed when Real Time is on? This is because all criminals are glued to their TV. Good thing too, because police aren't available either. They're all watching Bill.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> If it is ever on a non premium channel, I may try it.


It is on a non-premium channel -- free (audio) podcasts.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Just one more reason I don't subscribe to HBO. I would HATE to even _*accidentally*_ have this pollute my TV screen!!!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Just one more reason I don't subscribe to HBO. I would HATE to even _*accidentally*_ have this pollute my TV screen!!!


So you don't like intelligence, insight, and humor. Got it.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I used to enjoy Politically Incorrect, but then when I found out he was on PETA's board of directors, I bailed on him.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

balboa dave said:


> So you don't like intelligence, insight, and humor. Got it.


I enjoy the hell out of it! But those things have absolutely NOTHING to do with Bill Maher. Nothing at all!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice catch, Dave (re: post #3)

Love Bill Maher! I never miss his show. There is not a better combination than intelligence, insight, and humor and he has it all in spades.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

For me, this comes under the category of who gives a f**k...


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Used to love _Real Time_. Loved _Politically Incorrect_.

But during the Fall 2008 season, when I still had HBO, I noticed Bill was getting less funny and more shrill. (I agree with almost all of his political views - except when he claims the D's are just as bad as the R's.)

Bottom line: I no longer care about _Real Time_.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

^This.
I used to love him, but he has really gotten bad the last season and 1/2. Canceled my SP.
I can't put my finger on it, but he is not really funny anymore. Seems to take things a bit too seriously. Too bad. He used to be numero uno for me.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I think his weakness last season was poor guests.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

If you don't get HBO, is there any place to watch Bill Maher's show? Is it on YouTube or something?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The last week's Real Time show with Andrew Breitbart was the worst I've even seen.

Nothing like letting that maroon shout down Carl Sagan's widow and actual scientist Ann Druyan about global warming...and not mentioning what happened to a certain Shirley.

The only counter he had was Seth MacFarlane who didn't appear to be in the mood.

Aggravating.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

wisny said:


> If you don't get HBO, is there any place to watch Bill Maher's show? Is it on YouTube or something?


You can watch the short "overtime" segment with the panel they record after the show the same week at hbo.com and HBO has a vidcast feed of excerpted Real Time segments (like in iTunes).


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

ahh, cool. thx


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You can get the entire show as an audio podcast for free.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

mattack said:


> You can get the entire show as an audio podcast for free.


You can? That'd be great - could listen while exercising. Where can you get it? I'm looking at the site and I don't see where to get the podcast:

http://www.hbo.com/#/real-time-with-bill-maher/episodes/0/189-episode/index.html

ty


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

wisny said:


> You can? That'd be great - could listen while exercising. Where can you get it? I'm looking at the site and I don't see where to get the podcast:
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/#/real-time-with-bill-maher/episodes/0/189-episode/index.html


It looks like they have Real Time video excerpts and audio on the same podcast feed, and the last show is here as 58 minutes of audio. They also have some of the "overtimes."

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=98746009&ign-mpt=uo=6


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

netringer said:


> It looks like they have Real Time video excerpts and audio on the same podcast feed, and the last show is here as 58 minutes of audio. They also have some of the "overtimes."
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=98746009&ign-mpt=uo=6


Cool - ty, netringer


----------



## DJK23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bill Maher is the biggest jerk on Television, period!!


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

jamesbobo said:


> Did you know that there is no crime committed when Real Time is on? This is because all criminals are glued to their TV. Good thing too, because police aren't available either. They're all watching Bill.


I'm not sure the cops watch Maher, but I'll take your word on the first part. Certainly seems like Maher and his ilk want to take other people's stuff involuntarily. Looters all.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Why thread crap? You don't like the show. Get over it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The weeks show with Cornell West, Arianna Huffington, and Joe "Anonymous" Klein was much better (and NOT because they didn't have a conservative!)

The funny was the remote interview with Bob ("I'll make it up if I need to") Woodward just ending with nothing more to be asked when it became obvious his "Obama's War" book had nothing in it we don't already know and is pointless.

I was glad that Cornell West didn't issue one _"vis a vis."_ On his last appearance he got stuck in a _vis a vis_ endless loop.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Good show this week, agreed. Cornell West is always good. I love Arianna Huffington but sometimes I wished there were subtitles so I could understand her!


----------

